# Need Info on 24" Roadmaster bike



## npence (Nov 24, 2009)

I just bought this bike and trying to find out what it might be worth. is it worth restoring, when was it built and what colors did they come in. any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## wercmcbecker (Nov 24, 2009)

*Not a Roadmaster*

Your bike looks like mine.  Mine was identified as a ?1952 AMF Cleveland Welding built Montgomery Ward?s Hawthorne Junior Unequipped (Or Tank) Model Bicycle?




The sprocket is called a "Flying Heart".

This is what Phil Marshall told me about the bike...
The bike was produced by the Cleveland Welding Company (CWC) probably after the company was purchased by AMF in 1951. The 52Cw suffix to the serial number is for 1952 but may be a model or series number rather than an exact calendar year number. Either way the bike is probably from 1952 and not far removed if it isn?t. The rear dropouts are the style used on CWC and AMF/CWC bikes beginning in 1950 and running through 1954 or 1955 at the latest.

For more information on my bike go to The Classic and Antique Bicycle Exchange > Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
 Hawthorne boys bike needs ID 

Here is a link to my 1952 Hawthorne on Photobucket http://s364.photobucket.com/albums/oo85/carstonbecker/HawthorneBike/

I wish my bike looked as good as yours.  I have tried to value them fully restored and I think they are worth up to $1500.

Melissa


----------



## wercmcbecker (Nov 24, 2009)

*More pics please*

Could you get some more pictures of your bike.  I could really use them for restoration purposes.

Thanks,
Melissa


----------



## npence (Nov 25, 2009)

thanks for the info i will get more pics up for you when i get a chance.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 25, 2009)

"I just bought this bike and trying to find out what it might be worth. is it worth restoring..."  This is probably the most common question here! Realistically, the only bikes worth a professional restoration are very rare or fully equipped bikes without any crucial missing parts. Your bike is neat, that tank would be near impossible to find, the fork is bent. But, there isn't much demand for 24" bikes, I've seen a couple nice ones relisted several times on ebay that were reasonably priced. Yours could be fixed up, it'd be a labor of love though. That's why we all do it!


----------



## npence (Nov 25, 2009)

I realize most bikes arent really worth restoring and then trying to sell because you will have more money in them then what they are worth. I do this for the same reason everyone else does just love to fix up old bikes ride them and talk about them. so really im just trying to find has much as i can about the bike so i can bring it back to original condition.so any info will be helpful.thanks


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 26, 2009)

"I do this for the same reason everyone else does just love to fix up old bikes ride them and talk about them."  You will find yourself in good company here then!


----------

